# Programación Pantalla táctil 10'' Schneider (MTN683093) ?



## yopicuo (Jul 24, 2011)

Hola, estoy diseñando una aplicación para la pantalla táctil de 10" de Schneider , con la aplicación "Tp-Visu Configuration". La aplicación tiene un objeto llamado "address initialization" el cual permite que cuando se inicie la aplicación en la pantalla táctil esta refresque los estados de las direcciones de grupo o inicialice a un determinado valor una dirección de grupo concreta.

A dicho objeto le he configurado todas las opciones posibles pero cuando arranca la aplicación en la pantalla no refresca los estados, hasta que no se produce un cambión externo que en ese caso si lo detecta. Por ejemplo: Desconecto la pantalla (la apago), pero dejo el canal de un actuador activo, cuando reinicio la pantalla y ejecuto la aplicación, la pantalla no refresca el estado de la dirección de grupo del canal, pero si desactivo el canal y lo vuelvo a encender en ese caso si refresca el estado sin problemas.

Quisiera saber como se ha de configurar correctamente este objeto para que funcione. Tengo la última versión del software descargada desde la página de schneider.

Por otra parte, quisiera saber si existe alguna configuración, en el Windows-CE que está integrado en la pantalla para que la aplicación tp-visu runtime, se ejecute automáticamente tras un corte de alimentación y el reinicio de la pantalla. He intentado copiar un acceso directo en la carpeta de INICIO, como en un windows normal, pero no se ejecuta.

Bueno, si alguien ha trabajado con esta pantalla y me puede echar una mano se lo agradecería.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## mnlpaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Buenas compañero, yo si he trabajado con estas pantallas, y decirte, lo primero, como has configurado los flags de lectura/escritura en el ets?
La instalación KNX se compone de una linea o tienes varias con acopladores de linea?
Yo como pista te dire que actives del objeto en cuestión en el ets todos los flags, después haz las pruebas con la pantalla. Y si tienes acopladores de linea no dudes en ponerles temporalmente que dejen pasar todos los objetos.
Por ultimo te dire q esas pantallas (antes Merten) a veces tardan en refrescar los estados.
Un saludo


----------



## yopicuo (Sep 15, 2012)

Buenas mnlpaz, 

simplemente agradecerte la respuesta y comentarte que ya hace tiempo que está solucionado.. Contacté con el personal técnico de schneider, incluso les facilité la aplicación creada y resulta que a ellos tampoco les funcionaba.. 

Según me respondieron, en la última versión del software Tp-Visu Configuration (creo que es la 4.4.43 ó 0.4.43 no me acuerdo) la función de *auto-compilar y cargar* "no está muy fina" (palabras textuales del técnico ) y era neceserio simplemente compilar la aplicación dos o tres veces, con la opción de compilado único, antes de cargar en la pantalla. Solo en ese caso si funciona el objeto de inicializar... 

Saludos y gracias.




mnlpaz dijo:


> Buenas compañero, yo si he trabajado con estas pantallas, y decirte, lo primero, como has configurado los flags de lectura/escritura en el ets?
> La instalación KNX se compone de una linea o tienes varias con acopladores de linea?
> Yo como pista te dire que actives del objeto en cuestión en el ets todos los flags, después haz las pruebas con la pantalla. Y si tienes acopladores de linea no dudes en ponerles temporalmente que dejen pasar todos los objetos.
> Por ultimo te dire q esas pantallas (antes Merten) a veces tardan en refrescar los estados.
> Un saludo


----------

